

Cuba has had a lung cancer vaccine for years - snowy
http://www.globalpost.com/article/6526566/2015/04/23/cuba-lung-cancer-vaccine-new-york

======
dalke
Quoting:

> CimaVax was developed by government-run Molecular Immunology Center. It's
> not brand new, and Cuba has not kept its success a secret. Cuban researchers
> were testing the drug in the 1990s and major world media outlets have
> reported on it in the 2000s.

In addition, quoting from
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_care_in_Cuba#Medical_res...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_care_in_Cuba#Medical_research)
:

> In the 1980s, Cuban scientists developed a vaccine against a strain of
> bacterial meningitis B, which eliminated what had been a serious disease on
> the island. The Cuban vaccine is used throughout Latin America. After
> outbreaks of meningitis B in the United States, the U.S. Treasury Department
> granted a license in 1999 to an American subsidiary of the pharmaceutical
> company SmithKline Beecham to enter into a deal to develop the vaccine for
> use in the U.S. and elsewhere

Or [http://www.globalresearch.ca/cuba-develops-four-cancer-
vacci...](http://www.globalresearch.ca/cuba-develops-four-cancer-vaccines-
ignored-by-the-media/5390303) :

> it is important to note that the US economic blockade of Cuba hinders the
> marketing of Cuban pharmaceuticals in the United States, thus affecting the
> US people. For instance, a total of 80 thousand diabetic people who undergo
> toe amputation every year in the United States every year cannot access the
> Cuban vaccine known as Heberprot-P, which precisely avoids such amputations.

Cuba's biotech research is used as an example of what pharmaceutical research
might look like were it not profit-driven.

